# un viaggio nella storia e nella dimensione...



## Karla74

Sto traducendo questo testo dall'italiano allo spagnolo...ho un dubbio su come tradurre la frase in neretto:

"Le grandi religioni monoteiste e le religioni orientali spiegate ai bambini: *un viaggio nella storia e nella dimensione spirituale di ciascuna confessione, *per insegnare agli uomini di domani i princìpi che stanno alla base del dialogo e del rispetto reciproco, attraverso la conoscenza e lo studio delle diverse realtà."

ho tradotto così:

"Las grandes religiones monoteístas y las grandes religiones orientales explicadas a los niños: *un viaje en la historia y en la dimensión espiritual de cada confesión*, para enseñarle a los hombres del mañana los principios que están a la base del diálogo y del respeto reciproco, a través del conocimiento y del estudio de las diferentes realidades. "

E' giusto?

grazie Karla


----------



## Neuromante

A mi me parece que está clavado.

Aunque el "grandes" delante de religiones orientales no está en el original.


----------



## Karla74

Gracias por tu respuesta y por tu ayuda


----------



## Agró

Un paio di correzzioni:

"Las grandes religiones monoteístas y las grandes religiones orientales explicadas a los niños: *un viaje en la historia y en la dimensión espiritual de cada confesión*, para enseñarle*s* a los hombres del mañana los principios que están *en* la base del diálogo y del respeto rec*í*proco, a través del conocimiento y del estudio de las diferentes realidades. "


----------



## maxpower76

hmmm, yo diría "un viaje *por *la historia y la dimensión espiritual de cada confesión, para enseñar(les) *a los* hombres"


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Un paio di correzzioni


 
Una sola: correzioni.


----------



## Karla74

*O*k he hecho las correcciones que me han sugerido..ahora el texto es asi:

"Las grandes religiones monoteístas y las religiones orientales explicadas a los niños: un viaje en la historia y en la dimensión espiritual de cada confesión, para enseñarles a los hombres del mañana los principios que están en la base del diálogo y del respeto recíproco, a través del conocimiento y del estudio de las diferentes realidades. "

*M*e explican por favor porque enseñarles y no enseñarle?

*G*racias


----------



## maxpower76

Karla74 said:


> ok he hecho las correcciones que me han sugerido..ahora el texto es asi:
> 
> "Las grandes religiones monoteístas y las religiones orientales explicadas a los niños: un viaje en la historia y en la dimensión espiritual de cada confesión, para enseñarles a los hombres del mañana los principios que están en la base del diálogo y del respeto recíproco, a través del conocimiento y del estudio de las diferentes realidades. "
> 
> me explican por favor porque enseñarles y no enseñarle?
> 
> gracias



Yo no estoy muy seguro de que "enseñarles a los hombres" sea correcto. A ver, si usamos -les sin el nombre después es correcto, pero a mí me suena mejor "enseñar a los hombres"


----------



## Karla74

*T*ambien a mi no me suena correcto por eso preguntaba la diferencia entre los dos...


----------



## Fara

maxpower76 said:


> hmmm, yo diría "un viaje *por *la historia y la dimensión espiritual de cada confesión, para enseñar(les) *a los* hombres"


 
Adhiero a este comentario, creo que sería mejor reemplazar "en la historia" por "por la historia".


----------



## maxpower76

Karla74 said:


> tambien a mi no me suena correcto por eso preguntaba la diferencia entre los dos...



No es que haya una diferencia, pero suena redundante "enseñarles a los hombres".

Una corrección a tu frase:

Es mejor decir "tampoco a mi me suena..." o "A mi tampoco me suena..."


----------



## Neuromante

Es "enseñarle (La historia)" a los hombres. Si lo pones en pluraral sería "Enseñarles (Los hombres) a...¿?"

Quizás lo de "En la historia" sea una confusión con el italiano pero creo que hay que usar en las dos partes la misma preposición y "Por la dimensión espiritual" sería erróneo, parecería que se refiere a un lugar.


----------



## gatogab

La Dimensión Espiritual es lo que diferencia a los seres humanos de todos los demás seres de la Tierra.


----------



## Agró

...para enseñar*le* a los hombres del mañana los principios...

Con respecto a ese pronombre enclítico -le: se refiere a "los hombres" (plural); por consiguiente debe concordar en número con él (enseñar*les*). Otra cosa es si debe usarse o no, si es redundante o no (en mi opinión, no es redundante).

Consideremos un ejemplo más sencillo:
He venido aquí para decir*le* *a usted* cuatro cosas. (¿Omitiríamos aquí el pronombre -le? Mi respuesta es no).
En plural:
He venido aquí para decir*les* *a ustedes* cuatro cosas.
Por tanto:
...para enseñar*les a los hombres* del mañana los principios...


----------



## Karla74

maxpower76 said:


> Una corrección a tu frase:
> 
> Es mejor decir "tampoco a mi me suena..." o "A mi tampoco me suena..."



gracias por la corrección...hablo mejor el italiano del español 

Agró gracias por tu explicación ahora me es más claro


----------



## Neuromante

Karla74 said:


> gracias por la corrección...hablo mejor el italiano que el español
> 
> Agró gracias por tu explicación ahora me queda más claro



Más correcciones


----------



## Karla74

Neuromante said:


> Más correcciones




Gracias...


----------

